# Aftermarket table saw fences in Europe/UK?



## tooold (Apr 22, 2008)

I've set up my small shop now, and the learning curve is just about vertical - it keeps hitting me in the nose!

I've found out right away that the fence on the Scheppach table saw I got used isn't all that great. Like the saw, though. So, I've been reading about all the great choices everyone has for aftermarket fences back home in the US, but trying to find anything here in Europe is a nightmare. Does anyone have any suggestions for websites (preferably in the UK or France) who sell aftermarket fences?


----------



## SteveMaskery (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not aware of aftermarket fences in the UK, you'll have to import from the US and you'll get stung for import duties and VAT and fees for collecting import duties and VAT.

However, many years ago there was an article in FWW #109 on how to make your own fence, using some box-section steel and a toggle clamp. I made one up and had it on my previous saw for many years before I upgraded the saw. It was rock solid.

Just out of interest, what do you find lacking about the Scheppach fence?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Make your own I did.LOLAlistair and the dust collection over the sawblade


----------



## tooold (Apr 22, 2008)

Steve and Alastair - thanks for the replies. The existing fence feels a little wobbly, and is short as well, but I'm in the middle of going through the whole thing to make sure it's as well set up as possible. Believe me, I'd rather not buy a new one!

I'm building a couple of kitchens and bathrooms, so lots of sheet goods ripping. Getting the right path - level and friction-free - looks to be about half the battle. Keeping the plywood/mdf flush to the fence without changing cutting width is my problem. I'm going to do a search on ripping tips and see what I can come up with - if anyone has any pointers or suggestions for places to look, I'd appreciate it.

The only problem with learning is that everything you learn seems obvious - after you learn it!


----------



## tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

tooold, here is a shop made fence that is cheap easy and verry acurate. its cloned after a biesemeyer,

www.twistedknotwoodshop.com/tsquarefence.pdf

hope this helps
Tyson


----------



## tooold (Apr 22, 2008)

Steve asked me… "Just out of interest, what do you find lacking about the Scheppach fence?"

Steve, thanks for asking that question, it made me go back and re-check everything, bring it all square and level. In addition, I worked on getting level in- and out-feed with as much rolling support as possible. And you know what? The fence works fine! It was all in how I was using the machine. As my friend the computer tech says, "PICNIC - problem in chair, not in computer…"

My setup isn't as impressive as Alastair's, but slowly, slowly… :^)


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe this was an old issue you now have overcome.

I have just completed building my 2-car garrage/shop recently. So I have the chance to move my Scheppach 2500ci Table Saw from my brother's garrage to my new shop. I spent a couple of hours cleaning the table bed and attaching the outfeed extension and the rip fence carriage.

I was wondering that when I was locking the fence, I notice that the fence moves to the right a bit (mabe by 1/8" plays). However when the fence is in lock position, its firmly secured. I checked it was more or less paralled to the saw blade. My test rip cut of 4ft board showed it ran out by about 1/32".
So my first thought was to buy an aftermarket fence like you did until I came accross with this question. 


Do you know why the fence moves to the right a bit during locking operation? 
Any tip that you may want me to share with would greatly be appreciated!
Thank you


----------



## tooold (Apr 22, 2008)

Woodworm, I noticed the same thing, but, like you, I checked the see if the fence is square when locked, which it seems to be.

I have found that if you lock first one cam lever, then the other, it doesn't move - but I can't remember which one first! It's been a couple of weeks since I used it…


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt feedback.
Mine has only one camp lever supplied as standard. I would be very greatful if you can post the picture of your machine showing the second camp lever (when you have time).

Take care & may God bless you!


----------

